# Friday Night Lights (NBC) - Bay Area - Series Finale 07/15 on KRON not KNTV



## bp888 (Sep 28, 2004)

Friday Night Lights (NBC) - Bay Area

Series Finale on 07/15 will be on KRON instead of KNTV because of Giants game vs Padres (national broadcast).


----------



## janisbored (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know! It doesn't show up on my search results and it shows up for KRON at the same time, July 15, at 8pm - 930pm. Yay an extra half hour!

I'm glad to see the season finale, I mean, series finale of Friday Night Lights and was worried the Giants versus Padres game would ruin all these seasons I've been avidly watching.

Thanks!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't watch this show, but I sure wish Tivo could handle things like this. I honestly don't know how to put it the UI well, but KRON and KICU are both "backup" channels for NBC shows sometimes.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

TiVo _can_ handle this. If you use Autorecord wishlists. Of course, if the change in programming/channel happens at the last minute, you're screwed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, but (1) that would require making autorecording wishlists for ANY show on that particular network. That would be very tedious. (Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of autorecording wishlists, but for specific people/bands.)


----------



## bp888 (Sep 28, 2004)

mattack said:


> Yes, but (1) that would require making autorecording wishlists for ANY show on that particular network. That would be very tedious. (Don't get me wrong, I have a lot of autorecording wishlists, but for specific people/bands.)


Why would it be tedious? Just create a wishlist with "Friday Night Lights" as the title keywords, instead of the customary season pass which is tied only to a specific channel. This wishlist will catch the situation that I described in the first posting.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I "only" have 22 SPs, so setting up an auto-record WL wouldn't be a hassle at all...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

22 would be very tedious! Even for ~10 shows on a particular network, I think that would be tedious.. (plus for shows in reruns, it would be even worse if they ever don't have guide data)


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

mattack said:


> I don't watch this show, but I sure wish Tivo could handle things like this. I honestly don't know how to put it the UI well, but KRON and KICU are both "backup" channels for NBC shows sometimes.


When shows may show up on any of several stations, I simply create a first run Season Pass for each station with the primary one set at the highest priority. For example, last year the ESPN series of documents '30 by 30' sometimes initially premiered on either ESPN, ESPN2 or ESPNU. I simply had a season pass set up for each of them.


----------

